# Maxima's Engine on a 240sx



## Guest (Jun 19, 2003)

Hey Guys, has anyone ever heard of installing Maxima's Engine on a 240sx. One of my friends, who works at a Nissan junk yard, told me that a guy bought a Maxima's Engine 2002 or 2003 and he made an engine swap. He told me that the guy came one day and he had the engine installed. I donno if such a thing is possible .. any information ???


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Anything is possible. The real question is, is it worth it? Why would you want to put a maxima engine in a 240? They dont make turbo kits or supercharger kits for it. All you can do is build it and I havnt seen any performance parts for a maxima. So it is possible but why would you want to?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

aren't maximas FF?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

yes, maxima's are FF, meaning that the engine will not fit into a 240sx. the drivetrain is way too different. the only way it would work would be to set up the 240 for front wheel drive, which is just pointless and stupid. correct me if i'm wrong on any of this.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

only engine i would ever put into my 240sx besides the KA is the CA, RB, or SR 

anybody know of ppl who put VG30DETT (300zx tt) in their 240?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2003)

By using using Maximas engines you'd get a 2 years old engine V6 with over 220HP stock .. no worries for smog checks and no need to push the engine to more what it was designed for to handle. But I'd have to agree with you on the huge modification that you would make to fit that engine in your car.


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

you do know that the maxima's engine is a VQ35DE? they do offer the same engine for the Z33 350Z and V35 Skyline (Infiniti G35). last time i checked, they're rear-wheel drive. there are a lot of parts available for them, only problem is that most are only available in japan right now...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

sorry mister chuck it isn't easy as u see it is...

FF is the maxima engine
FR is a formatt of a 240sx
you really wanna loose ur RWD for a petty 220hp?
ur also gonna throw the weight ratio off... VQ35DE


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

what gripen said  and i heard that a VQ35 in a skyline that was running in the JGTC w/ 500hp BLEW up..not your average blown motor.. the block blew up!!   

besides from that, i heard nothing but great stuff about the VQ35's  by the way, would it be EXPENSIVE to put a vq35 in a 240??


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

maybe he meant frm an altima. correct me if i'm wrong, but i think the newer altimas are FR. i mean, the run 0-60 in the low 6's. i'd think it'd have to be RWD to do that on such a heavy car. even if its not, they do share the same engine as the 350Z and G35, so RWD configurations are available. still, screwing up the weight balance that much wouldn't be worth it to me. especially for such a small power gain and considering the other options available.


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

nope, they're fwd. its all the suspension engineering an tweaking that theyre able to handle so well for a fwd.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

Altimas CW is only around 3100-3200lbs or so. they're not that heavy at all, as compared to its Honda, Toyota, etc. counterparts. 

some of you are missing the point. the person would technically be swapping the Maxima engine in, but it's a VQ35DE, as Gripen already stated. which also means that that engine comes in both FWD and RWD (note 350Z, G35, and Murano or it might be AWD, not sure). meaning he could be swapping the VQ35 from the Maxima, but using a Z, or G35, etc. tranny. just like how SE-R owners use their FWD N/A SR tranny on the AWD SR20DET. 

i, personally, wouldn't do it. it's going to cost thousands among thousands of dollars just for the engine itself! look at how new they are! not only that, but you're going to have to find a place in that engine bay. if you think the VG30DETT swap is tight (it has been done many times, might i add) imagine how tight a VQ35DE is going to be. 

Stillen is ready to release their blower for the VQ, if they haven't already. 

it's nice to have engines that simply use different trannies. a simple change of the tranny can be used to fit your application. there are a lot of 3G Maxima owners who now have VG30ETs (Z31 turbo engines) sitting under their hoods.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

is the block of the maxima VQ and the block of the 350Z VQ the same tho? by using different wheels to drive the vehicles, i figured the blocks would be set up in the engine bay different. so the way i figure it, you'd have to use the 350z engine or the G35 engine. i dont know too much about the new cars, but i would think the set up would be different.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

from what i understand, it's the same engine through and through. like you, i don't know everything there is to know about them. but i know of a person who's a mechanic at Nissan and he says they're all the same, just different trannies.


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

different trannies, cams, intakes, a few other things... but its the ecu that controls largest difference of the power of each one, from the Altima's 245hp to the 350Z's 276hp.


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

yeah, guys have put the vg30et engine into 240's...


----------



## s13sr20chris (Apr 22, 2003)

not only that, but you're going to have to find a place in that engine bay. if you think the VG30DETT swap is tight (it has been done many times, might i add) imagine how tight a VQ35DE is going to be.

the vq35de would fit a lot easier than vg30dett. you could always get a vq30det from japan. that would be easier as well. also the vq is not heavy at all. it is significantly lighter than the vg motors.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

because 240SX's and 200SX's (Europe) have much narrower and shorter engine bays, they can only hold so much. 

You can get VG30 series motors from only at 300ZX for a clean RWD setup 

Maxima's have VE30DE motors which are evrey very similar to VG30DE motors.


also Nissan made 3.0L engines from a Maxima can fit into an 240SX or 200SX, however the way the engine mounts will be a problem.
transverse vs. *i forgot the other one lol*

The V6 engine can only be mounted one way and will not match up with the stock KA transmission, unless however, for some stange reason, the owner used an VE30DE engine with an *VG30DE* transmission from an 300ZX, because the transmission bolts up and mounts nearly identical to VE engines.

it can be done, but you will have to replace the engine, transmission, drivshaft and propeller shaft and all mounts


----------

